# What do you think



## epollum (Apr 12, 2011)

No way.. I don't really know what is the best option, table scraps or no table scraps.. but if its your dog, nobody should be doing or giving anything to your dog that you don't approve of. 

Personally, we do not give Bart any table food.. he does get carrots and frozen peas as treats but they are kept separate and fed to him separate from when we eat. But this helps him learn that our feeding time is not his feeding time. He picked up on this very quickly, and although he is never far from the dinner table, he never begs or sits directly at our feet.


----------



## Aggie2010 (Mar 28, 2011)

I have actually created a monster with Murphy, by throwing him a chip or piece of meat while I'm eating. I'm discovering its a hard, hard habit to break for both him and me!

I have no problem giving Murph table scraps, but I adjust his food accordingly. I just wished I had never had given him table scraps while I was eating myself. Doh!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Within reason, it's OK. 

I don't like other people giving my dog handouts - mainly because we add a lot of seasoning and gut irritant stuff to the food. 

I do give handouts, but it's off my plate. Especially if it's leftover chunky soups or plain fried chicken. <- And even those things would probably be inappropriate for a puppy. 

About the begging - my dog knows he will not get food while I'm eating. He sits quietly until I'm done and put the plate or bowl on the floor for him. When he was a puppy, I would hold him in my lap and encourage him to sit quietly until I was done. As he got bigger, he'd lay at my feet and wait. He does not beg or interfere with supper time now.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I give my guys a taste of what I've had for supper but only after I'm done. They don't actively beg for food but they are very close by while I eat.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I do the same as Megora and Oaklys Dad. They get to lick off the plate when we are done. They spend dinner time laying around not begging but they sure do give us the eye when we get done.


----------



## Kelley3204 (Apr 9, 2011)

Well before tonight, She sat on the floor by my feet and never begged for food, Now tonight she started begging and was up on the couch. I know this person has been giving her things behind my back or when i am not looking ,and I have caught them. Even though i did say, I DO NOT WANT HER HAVING PEOPLE FOOD Hard food only.


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

I think it has to come from your gut - whatever you think is best. We don't feed Zali from the table but I do with her carrot peelings when I am preparing dinner and it has made her wander into the kitchen area when I'm cooking which is actually dangerous. I have had to take the peelings to her bowl so she doesn't wander in around my feet.

My mother is the one who tells me my dog is looking too skinny, is a baby and needs more food now that she is growing. She has an almost 2 year old cocker spaniel that is SQUARE it's so fat - "it's just her hair" I get told.

I was told by a breeder that a golden should look lean or "slightly underweight" in order to be actually be a healthy weight and that's exactly how Zali looks and is. Stand your ground. If you allow someone else to take control and then she has problems as a result - how will you feel?


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

The only people food that we give Samantha is cheese. When she was a puppy we had to put her medicine in cheese in order for her to take it. Ever since, she comes running when she hears the deli/cheese drawer open in the fridge. I do always wait though until I'm done preparing our food and never feed her from our plate. Therefore, we can leave a plate on the coffee table and she won't come within a foot of it.


----------



## vbud88 (Mar 8, 2011)

wedont feed bolo scraps the only human food he has is a carrot and he chews on that while we are having dinner


----------



## Kelley3204 (Apr 9, 2011)

Well Now thank to my mom after I told her no and she never listens to me, thinks I am stupid and doesn't know what i am talking about. Libbie has diarrhea, from the food she gave her last night. Do you think i should take her off her hard food today, and feed her boiled rice and hamburger or should i just give her a pill the vets gave me. When I first brought her home, she had diarrhea and the lady I got her from never gave me the food she was feeding the puppies.The Lady Wanted me to buy a huge bag of it and I said No It had corn,wheat, hay in it and libbie was tooting and it stunk very badly. I deiced I wasn't going to put her on that food, and I certainly wasn't going to pay 50 bucks for a bag of the home aid food the breeder was feeding the puppy's.I thought she would of gave us a bit of the dog food to take home with me and then I could switch her gradually, but she didn't. I first had her on Blue Buffalo, all natural and holistic Dog food But it caused her to have diarrhea and blood in stool was too rich for her. So now shes on Royal Canin , Developmental Puppy food .But I am still finding shes pooping a lot, then she should be and is very Gasie and Still toots alot and its very Stinky. So I want to pull her off of it, after this bag and put her on something else plus its so expensive and I think theres better dog food out there then the vet food thats way over priced.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

It can get very frustrating - Summer has a sensitive gut too. BUT that being said, I do feed her what I eat whenever it is bland enough. If I am eating a salad, she gets pieces of vege, she eats pinches of bread off my hot dog buns, plain chicken breasts peeled off my dinner portion. I feed her directly off my plate/share. She doesn't have a begging problem. When I have a plate of food, she runs to me and sits tail wagging. If I ignore her for 1 second, she goes away or lays down. If I then choose to share, I can call her and give her little bits. She does not attack people with food, but loves to share when we let her. She also lays down under the dining table when we eat. I sneak her pieces of food if there is anything she can eat. Actually everyone in the family does..

It depends on your personal choice. I used to be a real stickler about no scraps, but I really enjoy my dog being sooo happy at having little bits of my food. And it hasn't caused much problem.. 

This is definitely different if whatever it is makes your dog sick though.. Maybe if you gave your Mom a list of dog-friendly human foods, you could at least prevent the bad effects. I think Mom's just love feeding their "granddoggies"!


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Boiled chicken/turkey breast or hamburger and rice is wonderful for upset tummies. Usually they recommend fasting the dog for 24 hours with lots of water available, then introducing the bland cooked food half cup at a time. What's better, the dogs LOVE it!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I give my two table scraps once in a while, and yes I do get those begging eyes when I eat. However this was my decision to give them scraps from time to time. If somone decides not to give their own dogs table scraps I have no issues with that. IMO, there is no 100% right or wrong way to own and love our Goldens.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I wanted to vote yes to both. 

Does the VET say she's too skinny? 

Griff gets table scraps but rarely gets treats like biscuits, etc. The table scraps are his treats. 

If you use them for training I think it would be OK but yes, Griff is a horrible begger but will go lay down if I tell him. 

Actually, all I have to do is say "I hope you're not begging." and he will lay down. :

Pick your battles - unfortunately if you are living in Mom's house it will be hard to convince her otherwise. You need somebody on your side like your Vet. 

PS - hopefully your Mom realizes the diarrhea is from what she fed her. Just make sure you're not around when this happens so Mom has to clean it up. HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank never gets food from the table or anywhere we are eating. If there is a hamburger or steak scraps leftover, I put them in his bowl.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Is this other person going to pay the vet bill if she gets an upset stomach from the things they are feeding her?

No way should anyone else be giving her things you don't want her to have. And you are feeding her adequately based on how much you said you do feed her. She should not look chubby.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Give her a day off food to let her system rest, but do give her the medication too. Chicken/rice for a day then slowly back onto her regular food.


----------



## Kelley3204 (Apr 9, 2011)

Today i finally put my foot down, My mom Asked if she pooped today i said Yes this morning at 3 or 4 am . i said she has really bad diarrhea. I said I don`t think Anyone should feed her table Scraps She said well Humble is our old dog she Did ok on people food with her hard food mixed together. i said well Some dogs tummies, can handle people food mix with the hard dog food and other dogs Like Libbie Cant. She Said i was right, its About time she finally Agreed with me on something . I said maybe when shes older,she will be able to handle people food mixed with dog food but not now. we will See how long it last for. I am the one Who pays the vet bill every time she has to go to the vet for something. I will see how she is tomorow I gave her some kind of pill the vet gave me to help with the Pooping


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

Good to hear. I'm sure Libbie's tummy will settle soon. Best of luck


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I didn't realize that she was still a pup - I just saw in your signature she's 3 months old. 

It's hardly fair that you should have to pay for the Vet with your own money if someone else is messing around with her food causing her to get the runs.

Puppies eat the weirdest stuff as it is, please tell Mama don't add to the mix.

You sound extremely responsible for your girl. Best wishes to you.


----------



## Mms (Dec 13, 2009)

I have the same problem with my dad sometimes. We came to a compromise. He's allowed to throw her popcorn and that's it, that way she only begs when we're eating popcorn which I can live with. It's perfectly okay to give her food other than her main meals, just make sure you make her at least sit for it and do not give it to her while you are eating it. And of course, stick to raw unseasoned food that you know isn't harmful to dogs.


----------

